# Survey finds Nokia Lumia 520 competes effectively against low-end Samsung handsets



## mohit9206 (Aug 14, 2013)

*reviewtoprice.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Nokia-Lumia-520-Image.jpg



> It took a painfully long time for the Windows camp to finally get its budget category going, but this autumn, Nokia’s Lumia 500 range has finally picked up real momentum in Asia and the US market. Interviews with three Indian retail chains indicate that the Lumia 520 is a substantial hit in August, competing effectively against the Samsung S Duos, which has been the powerhouse smartphone in the sub-10’000 Rupee category (under $160). Popular Indian etailing sites Flipkart and Snapdeal seem to reflect this retail feedback – the Lumia 520 is showing far better traction than the Lumia 600 or Lumia 700 series models have earlier demonstrated.


 
Low-end Windows Smartphone Sales Finally Igniting - Forbes


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thats true for sure.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone would prefer fluidic performance over hardware specs


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2013)

Good for Nokia, after a long time..


----------



## RON28 (Aug 17, 2013)

Samsung just know one thing, how to fool customers and earn profits till the next financial year, really fed up of their designs and galaxy series ( except S2 and S3 ). they should invent something new, After Lumia 520, Xperia M will defeat samsung in 13k segment.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 18, 2013)

someone working in samsung told my friend that samsung does not look for the quality at all in the lower price segment rather uses cheap components..............WTH


----------



## funskar (Aug 18, 2013)

I never liked samshit ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 18, 2013)

Yay! Nokia FTW! I'm about to buy a Lumia 520 now.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 18, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Anyone would prefer fluidic performance over hardware specs



In fact lumia 520 is far powerful than phones like galaxy S duos. Its got a much better SOC which is now showing in phones like xperia M.
Lumia 520's sales are absolutely justified. Its a well balanced phone at its price. S duos is a complete bogus.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nokia should bring 1-2 more models in small range , it will completely out market samsung in small range


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 18, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> someone working in samsung told my friend that samsung does not look for the quality at all in the lower price segment rather uses cheap components..............WTH



Only is cheap price segment? U heard it wrong 
 I know 8 people ( having note 2 and s3) all having problem with their adapter and usb cable 
They just replaced my usb cable a month ago and now after one month the same problem happens


----------



## RohanM (Aug 18, 2013)

Samshit...


----------



## theterminator (Aug 19, 2013)

anything lower than Samsung's flagship (S3,S4,Note,Note 2 ) is full of **** .....my Ace Duos sucks BIGTIME


----------



## RohanM (Aug 19, 2013)

^^ S3 was a shitball... sucked big time..


----------



## theterminator (Aug 19, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ^^ S3 was a shitball... sucked big time..



in your or may be someothers' opinion..generally it was fast ...its the main competitor to iPhone in USA.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 19, 2013)

theterminator said:


> in your or may be someothers' opinion..generally it was fast ...its the main competitor to iPhone in USA.



check my sigi.. I have used it for a good 5 months... multitasking sucks on it, also touchwiz was a memory hog... so many lags here & there... _other than that camera was good, music also good & gaming was awesome_..


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 19, 2013)

RohanM said:


> check my sigi.. I have used it for a good 5 months... multitasking sucks on it, also touchwiz was a memory hog... so many lags here & there... _other than that camera was good, music also good & gaming was awesome_..



Am using it for 6 months now and haven't faced any lag. All games including big titles run smooth. The only issue I faced is the usb adapter and sometimes signal drops. Other than that I am pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 19, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Am using it for 6 months now and haven't faced any lag. All games including big titles run smooth. The only issue I faced is the usb adapter and sometimes signal drops. Other than that I am pretty satisfied with it.



I never faced any signal issues or usb adapter issue though.. & I clearly mention above that gaming was awesome. 
try to multitask, then u will face issues...


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 19, 2013)

Obviously I am using it for 6 months and do you think I wouldn't have done that. But its work fine for me at least upto my expectations after using iphone 4s.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 19, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Obviously I am using it for 6 months and do you think I wouldn't have done that. But its work fine for me at least upto my expectations after using iphone 4s.



Then you are not multitasking IMO.. leave it, I am no longer using it so don't care for it. I love my Nexus now.

@deepanshuchg  
Have a look at my thread - >  created before selling my GS3
Click Here


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 19, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Then you are not multitasking IMO.. leave it, I am no longer using it so don't care for it. I love my Nexus now.
> 
> @deepanshuchg
> Have a look at my thread - >  created before selling my GS3
> Click Here



I have seen your thread earlier as well.
Many times I use tapatalk, s memo, chrome, whatsapp and music playing in background still didn't faced any issues. But obviously can't compare it with Nexus (Y)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 19, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Only is cheap price segment? U heard it wrong
> I know 8 people ( having note 2 and s3) all having problem with their adapter and usb cable
> They just replaced my usb cable a month ago and now after one month the same problem happens



my friend has a note 2. It is going without any glitch.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 19, 2013)

My wife was using a cheap samsung phone. It died in 3-4 months of usage. Bought a Sony now and its running like charm.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 20, 2013)

Now Lumia 625 is up for grabs @ 20k @Flipkart....Lumia 625 up for pre-order for Rs 19,499

So after 928,1020,925,625 I am of the opinion that the Samsung Galaxization of the Lumia series is very much on display .


----------



## Flash (Aug 20, 2013)

19K for L625 is higher.. 
One can buy a better L720 for 15~17k..


----------



## ZTR (Aug 20, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 19K for L625 is higher..
> One can buy a better L720 for 15~17k..



L625 has 1080p recording,L720 doesnt.


----------



## rosemolr (Aug 20, 2013)

Just one question: How can you guys sacrifice true multitasking and buy a windows phone? I mean this is the only thing which always pull me down whenever i think about a windows phone...Forget about App Ecosystem but Multitasking?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 20, 2013)

ZTR said:


> L625 has 1080p recording,L720 doesnt.



I will wait to hear if that makes a 'pragmatic' difference rather than a technical one. These companies now have ample of 'technical' ammunition to lure customers & sell products. 
IMO only Apple takes this thing seriously & you will notice not just technical but a realistic difference in what you're using. 


Spoiler



Yeah. Screw me now with iSheep slangs .





rosemolr said:


> Just one question: How can you guys sacrifice true multitasking and buy a windows phone? I mean this is the only thing which always pull me down whenever i think about a windows phone...Forget about App Ecosystem but Multitasking?



Before your comment , I didn't even knew about that . ThumbsDown for WP .


----------



## ZTR (Aug 20, 2013)

rosemolr said:


> Just one question: How can you guys sacrifice true multitasking and buy a windows phone? I mean this is the only thing which always pull me down whenever i think about a windows phone...Forget about App Ecosystem but Multitasking?



It has iOS type multitasking so not really a deal breaker.


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2013)

It (Multitasking) kind of exists in WPs, but not refined..


----------



## rosemolr (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah,Still...The only two cons i see in windows phone is Poor App ecosystem and lack of true multitasking...The Fluidic interface is definitely superb! Andorid sucks in flawless operations in the phone...though they did some magic with "Project Butter" nothing much changed!


----------



## Flash (Aug 21, 2013)

rosemolr said:


> Yeah,Still...The only two cons i see in windows phone is Poor App ecosystem and lack of true multitasking...The Fluidic interface is definitely superb! Andorid sucks in flawless operations in the phone...though they did some magic with "Project Butter" nothing much changed!


Actually quality matters, not the quantity. Though Android has Million of apps, how many of us are really trying all apps for a service that we need?
Say for example, there may be 50 of 3-party apps can be available for facebook, but many of us will use only the official app provided by facebook or some trustable 3rd party apps of 1 or 2.

In that perspective, there are >45 futile apps in Android ecosystem..


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Actually quality matters, not the quantity. Though Android has Million of apps, how many of us are really trying all apps for a service that we need?
> Say for example, there may be 50 of 3-party apps can be available for facebook, but many of us will use only the official app provided by facebook or some trustable 3rd party apps of 1 or 2.
> 
> In that perspective, there are >45 futile apps in Android ecosystem..



Though Facebook doesn't have any fully functioning third party app, multiple choices is always better. Windows phone is not matured enough to compete with android. Once windows phone reaches the level of features that Android has I'm sure windows phone will also require beefy hardware


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 24, 2013)

^^ i dont think so.


----------

